
An Introduction to Morphic: The Squeak User Interface Framework (2000) [pdf] - selvan
http://sdmeta.gforge.inria.fr/FreeBooks/CollectiveNBlueBook/morphic.final.pdf
======
yvdriess
Morphic is a bit the 'Lisp' of UI frameworks, learning it is valuable on its
own for the insights it brings. In comparison, most UI frameworks (barring
McClim) are virtually identical (gridbag, Model-View-Something).

related: As the Javascript object system is close enough to Self, of course
someone thought of making a morphic for the browser: [http://lively-
web.org/welcome.html](http://lively-web.org/welcome.html)

~~~
pjmlp
Specially since MVC and other UI paradigms were born at Xerox PARC.

[http://stephane.ducasse.free.fr/FreeBooks.html](http://stephane.ducasse.free.fr/FreeBooks.html)
(the famous green, blue and red books)

[http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/inf/literature/books/wm/...](http://www.chilton-
computing.org.uk/inf/literature/books/wm/p004.htm)

------
zeveb
I always thought that Morphic was extremely interesting, but I never could
wrap my head around it. Clearly it was used to do some cool things in Squeak,
and obviously the problem is that I was either insufficiently intelligent or
experienced, or too set in my ways—but it seemed very difficult to understand.

